# Treacle is in labour



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

At last treacle has said right i want to have my pups now 

We keep you all updated


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Oooooo good luck! Hope to hear of some healthy babies soon!


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

oh brilliant, off we go then.....


----------



## kristy (May 30, 2009)

good luck xxxx


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

How long should you let a bitch be in labour without no pups untill she goes to the vets

We first saw treacle have a little push at 7.20 pm and since then she has had a few more little pushes She is panting very heavey and shaking and pulling her bedding around i know it has not be that long but i am worred all ready has she has not really pushed alot 

I was thinking if no pup but 9pm then down the vets 
Any help on this matter would be great please


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

You should see a pup soon if she is pushing, have you got your vet on stand by? I f nothing by 8.30 call the vet...good luck!


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

Hi nat
sorry not sure on this, but wanted to wish you all the best, hope it is all going ok,


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks for the info 
Yes vet on standby and only 5 mins in the car


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

nat1979 said:


> Thanks for the info
> Yes vet on standby and only 5 mins in the car


No problem...you know your girl & I am sure you will do all you can!
Little pushes usually lead to much bigger ones or could even be the water sac popping in & out!


----------



## dipdog (Jan 24, 2009)

yay another baby thread love them dont forget piccies, good luck hope theres a healthy pup out soon x


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

1st one is showing


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

woooo! puuuuush!


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

oooooo come on pushhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## rottielover (Jun 11, 2009)

any joy yet can u see them ooohhhh how exciting good luck xx


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

1st pup black bitch born at 8.10


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

oh how beautiful....congratulations first pup...

do you know how many she is having?


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Scan showed 6 and that she was due 2day


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

nat1979 said:


> Scan showed 6 and that she was due 2day


oh right so right on cue....5 more to go then...


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

so sweet come on puppies


----------



## rottielover (Jun 11, 2009)

goegeous really lovely well done


----------



## louisehall21 (Jul 9, 2009)

pup is cute been reading the thread from the start good luck sounds like your doing well loving the pics. keep going treacle


----------



## mindymoo (Jul 5, 2009)

Awwww come on mummy you can do it!!!!


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Hows Treacle doing


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

She has pushed alittle more 
we are having problem getting little one to feed at the min so tryed her on bottle and she aint sucking very well,have checked for cleft pallet and we are ok there


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2009)

Nat just leave the puppy with the mum for a while dont get involved just yet let them bond but of course keep a good eye on them!

If she is pushing and nothing is happening still in an hour you need to get on to the vet!
you do have a vet on stand by dont you!


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

course she has!!

Nat you are doing a wonderful job...come pup number two........


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

She keeps getting up and then sitting on the pup and the pup has not stopped crying 

Vet is 5 mins in car away think i stated it early cant remember


----------



## dipdog (Jan 24, 2009)

aww bless 1st pup so cute, come on treacle keep pushing x


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2009)

nat1979 said:


> She keeps getting up and then sitting on the pup and the pup has not stopped crying
> 
> Vet is 5 mins in car away think i stated it early cant remember


Thats good you have a vet so close...when she is nexted settled place the pup on the back nipples!

If she is getting ready to give birth to the next pup then she may be ignoring the other one! Hopefully she will settle in a minture and the pup can have a feed!


----------



## kristy (May 30, 2009)

maybe if shes standing on the pup you could try putting pup in a shallow box with a heat mat and put it in the whelping box so as not to far away from mum but to keep it safe, sometimes they dont suckle until shes finished having them all and is able to settle down with them, if your at all worried about the little one maybe give the vet a call as advice in person as opposed to on here can sometimes make you feel better:wink5:


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

nat1979 said:


> She keeps getting up and then sitting on the pup and the pup has not stopped crying
> 
> Vet is 5 mins in car away think i stated it early cant remember


Aww bless...hope its alright...maybe she is getting ready to have another one...so her mind is occupied instead of looking after the pup...


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

i would just leave her with mum ( but watch obviously) her milk could just be starting to come down is she constantly pushing now?


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks for all your help so far guys 

I have tryed putting baby in a little box next to mum but the cheeky little girl keeps climbing out 

2nd pup born at 9.30 white and black boy


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

congratulations, keep them coming Treacle


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2009)

Aww hes gorgeous too well done glad she got him out 
I wouldnt take pup away from mum sorry :blush: But if she isnt feeding, she needs to stay with mum to get that bond just keep putting her on back teats everytime she falls off!
good luck


----------



## mindymoo (Jul 5, 2009)

nat1979 said:


> Thanks for all your help so far guys
> 
> I have tryed putting baby in a little box next to mum but the cheeky little girl keeps climbing out
> 
> 2nd pup born at 9.30 white and black boy


Bring it on mummy!!!!


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

well done you, its going to be a long night so have a cuppa and keep calm


----------



## poochimama (Apr 24, 2008)

well done treacle!!!! keep up the good work!


----------



## kristy (May 30, 2009)

i only say about moving pup away as this is always what ive been tol dto prevent crushing pup. heres a bit from a main K9 breeding site so it wasnt just silly advice....

If the bitch is having a break between puppies, you should let the puppy nurse. The colostrom (milk produced in the first 24 hours) is extremely important for the puppies. It carries immunities that protect the puppies from infection. The puppy's nursing will also stimulate the bitch's contractions allowing her labor to progress. Take a chance to rest and relax while you can. Don't worry, however, if you can't get the puppies on the dam right away. They can go several hours without getting milk with no problem. Once labor starts up again, move the puppies into to the incubator box for safety while the dam is distracted.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

kristy said:


> i only say about moving pup away as this is always what ive been tol dto prevent crushing pup. heres a bit from a main K9 breeding site so it wasnt just silly advice....
> 
> If the bitch is having a break between puppies, you should let the puppy nurse. The colostrom (milk produced in the first 24 hours) is extremely important for the puppies. It carries immunities that protect the puppies from infection. The puppy's nursing will also stimulate the bitch's contractions allowing her labor to progress. Take a chance to rest and relax while you can. Don't worry, however, if you can't get the puppies on the dam right away. They can go several hours without getting milk with no problem. Once labor starts up again, move the puppies into to the incubator box for safety while the dam is distracted.


Good advice Kristy


----------



## dipdog (Jan 24, 2009)

hows treacle doing anymore, god im so impatient


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2009)

We have only ever moved a puppy out the welping box if the puppy wont stay up the top end of the bitch and stays down by the bum so it doesnt get wet!
We have never had a problem but we use welping boxs with pig rails!
If Nat is with the pups the whole time through out the welp witch she is then there really is not need to take the pups out imo
This is what we have experienced!!


----------



## kristy (May 30, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> We have never had a problem but we use welping boxs with pig rails!
> If Nat is with the pups the whole time through out the welp witch she is then there really is not need to take the pups out imo


no but she did say the mum keeps standing on the pup, so if its happening it only takes the mum to stand to hard on the pup to damage it doesnt it? wouldnt have said been there and watching it would make it any less harmfull.
our whelping box has rails and ive never had this problem but just giving advice if shes worried about it!


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2009)

kristy said:


> no but she did say the mum keeps standing on the pup, so if its happening it only takes the mum to stand to hard on the pup to damage it doesnt it? wouldnt have said been there and watching it would make it any less harmfull.
> our whelping box has rails and ive never had this problem but just giving advice if shes worried about it!


No its fine to give advice and your right  i was just saying what we have ever experienced!

No it wouldnt make it mor harmfull but being there you should be able to stop it before it happened!
If she wants to take the pup out then its up to her but i was just worried about it not feeding! Most pups latch as soon as out!


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks kristy :wink5:

pup 3 white and black girl born at 10.10


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

They are gorgeous, good luck for the rest of the welp. x


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2009)

Congrats
x


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks for all you info guys but i have another question 

I have whelped alot of bitches working with the racing greyhounds and of my own 4 bitches and i have never had sooooo much blood ???????????

Treacle is pushing the pups out now with 2 pushes but she is screaming the house down!!!!!!!!!!!!

Is this normal?????? I am getting worred again


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

congratulations...aww is she bless her...


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Im glad treacle is doing well, and i hope the rest of the birth goes well!


----------



## misty27 (Jul 14, 2009)

hope every thing goes ok
congrats
would love to give advice but i know nothing sorry but good luck


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

pup 4 born at 10.49 black boy


----------



## riajayne (Jun 27, 2009)

Im glad all is going well. Has she stopped bleeding??


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

riajayne said:


> Has she stopped bleeding??


She has alot of blood when pups are born


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

aww a black boy...


----------



## riajayne (Jun 27, 2009)

im not an expert but i think as long as she stops bleeding when shes finished she should be ok


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

Awww so cute!

Four puppies so far - brilliant! Keep on going Treacle!


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

pup 5 born at 11.30 black boy


----------



## mindymoo (Jul 5, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwww im so tired but wanna see how many more 

Lots of love to mummy keep up the good work xx


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

pup 6th born at 11.55 black bitch


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Mum and pups are doing great


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2009)

congrats too you!


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

congratulations to you all...well done Treacle


----------



## riajayne (Jun 27, 2009)

Congrats to you all

Im soo glad all went well


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

Congrats to you all, glad it all went well, how is Treacle and pups this morning. And you of course bet you are tired after busy night.


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Congratulations on all the bundles of joy!! Your house is going to be so much fun with both your litters!!! xx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

More pups! yay Welldone Treacle xxx


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

congratulations on the puppies and way to go treacle


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Congratulations!!! Well done treacle


----------



## kristy (May 30, 2009)

So glad everything went well, is the first little one feeding ok now? hows mum doing? our kris seemed to bleed loads and did for a few days after but its settled down now, hope your ok too, bet your tired youve had a hard few days recently but at least everythings worked out good for you and the girls.
and the white and black marked one is lovely(best colour in my eyes) although only think that as i had a greyhound when i was a kid with those markings...


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Congratulations xx


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Mum and puppies are doing well
Treacle had a check up this morning and all is well
All pups are feeding well now 
Thankyou everyone for all you help


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

Congrats!! love the black & white pups!!
There all gorgeous!!


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

congrats! so glad to hear they are all nice and healthy!


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

Awwwwwwwww very active night but all good fun...congrat again


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi Nat

I didnt see this thread OMG those babies are stunning!! love the black and white bitch shes beautiful. I hope they all grow strong and healthy

P.s. Sorry i missed ya thread


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Well done mum and babies! Glad there all doing well....


----------



## poochimama (Apr 24, 2008)

just came on and WOW!!!!! great news!!! lots of huggles and snuggles for treacle what a clever mummy!


----------



## thedoggyparlour (Feb 17, 2008)

lovely looking puppies


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Another picture


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Pups are 4 days old now are doing great


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

nat1979 said:


> Pups are 4 days old now are doing great


they are georgous are you keeping any?


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

I am keeping one of sophie's and my sister is having one of treacle's also my auntie is having one as well


----------



## Rachh (Jun 24, 2009)

heyy what breed are they? 
sorry if its all ready been stated lol


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Rachh said:


> heyy what breed are they?
> sorry if its all ready been stated lol


3/4 whippet 1/4 bedlington is the mum and dad was a 100% kc whippet so pups are whippet x bedlington but mostly whippet


----------



## tiddlypup (Oct 4, 2008)

congratulations,love the black n whites,i love pieds,mine jackapins are all sold,gonna have empty nest soon,keep these pics coming,all them puppies,your going to be busy


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Well treacle's pups are a wk old now and are doing great


----------



## sandymaynard (Feb 21, 2009)

Oh what a lovely set puppies! oh they look great! Ah they look great!
Ahh how lovely!
Sandy


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Some pictures


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

more pictures


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

They look soo well

Congrats x


----------



## dipdog (Jan 24, 2009)

dam i missed it lol, aww so cute, i want them all


----------



## sandymaynard (Feb 21, 2009)

Ohh they look so sweet!
Ahh they are just so sweet and small!
Well done treacle!
sandy


----------



## reddogs (Feb 6, 2009)

Lovely

and the answer to my question

She had her babies


----------



## kayz (Jan 18, 2009)

They are lovely!!!


----------



## Stellabelly (Jul 11, 2009)

And I'm going to have one - the little black and white boy. I'm so looking forward to it.
Though they are all gorgeous


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Pictures at 3 wks old


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

Awww they are all soooo sweet


----------



## Stellabelly (Jul 11, 2009)

Those pics are lovely. Wow they've grown so much.


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Pups are doing great 
All playing with each other and eating very well 
Heres a few pictures taken the past few days​


----------



## Stellabelly (Jul 11, 2009)

Those pics are lovely Natalie.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2009)

Cute babies!


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

They are so cute.


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

nat1979 said:


> Mum and puppies are doing well
> Treacle had a check up this morning and all is well
> All pups are feeding well now
> Thankyou everyone for all you help


Hi, just want to congratulate you on your new family 

Just one question, i noticed that the have used the 'clamps' on each pup, is this better than letting mum chew off the cord?
I know from experience that it is horrible if mum gets a bit carried away when doing it herself.

Well done again :thumbsup:


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

sarasquares said:


> Hi, just want to congratulate you on your new family
> 
> Just one question, i noticed that the have used the 'clamps' on each pup, is this better than letting mum chew off the cord?
> I know from experience that it is horrible if mum gets a bit carried away when doing it herself.
> ...


Hi

And thankyou

I always use clamps on my pups to stop herrias on the pups coz if mum does chew to low this could be cause


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

I had to sever the cords myself after my dog made a mess with it. There is so much blood if its done wrong 

I hope Lilly does it like a pro


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Pups doing great 4 wks now

Heres a pictures of the pup my sister is having


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Few more photos


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Just for you Lynda

Picture taken of JoJo 2day


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2009)

aww they are stunning..I want one! ...The blue one with the white collar please!


----------



## Stellabelly (Jul 11, 2009)

And I'm setting of to see Jojo in a short while.he's so beautiful Natalie. But they all are I'm sure.
Can't wait to see him again
Lynda


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

I am so happy that all of treacle's pups have new homes to go to 
It not long untill they fly the nest 
I will miss them so so so so much


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

few more pictures taken 2day


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

More pictures taken 2day


----------



## Stellabelly (Jul 11, 2009)

Lovely to see new pics every few days so we can see how they're changing.
They are sooooo cute


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Cant believe treacle's babies were 6 wks on thu 

They having great fun with this lovely weather in the past week and i had alot of people round so the pups have had so so so much fun


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

More pictures

pups will 7 wks on thu


----------



## thedoggyparlour (Feb 17, 2008)

very nice litter cant belive they 7 weeks already


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

beautiful puppies!! will u keep any?? there gorgeous. how can u resist!!:001_wub:


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Cavalierlover123 said:


> beautiful puppies!! will u keep any?? there gorgeous. how can u resist!!:001_wub:


My sister is having one from treacle's litter and i am having summer from sophie litter


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

arrrrr there so cutehmy:


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

pups will 7 wks on thu 

Heres a picture of all the pup enjoying their food


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

did you say the pups where bedlington cross whippet/greyhound?


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

vet-2-b said:


> did you say the pups where bedlington cross whippet/greyhound?


No whippet x bedlington

Mum is 3/4 whippet 1/4 bedlington dad full whippet


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Its a very sad day for me 2day but a happy day for the new owners of

willow,millie,sam and jojo as there go to their new homes 2day


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Well bolt is the only one left but he still has sophie's 3 to keep him company 

Have heard from owners and the pups have settled in really well

So far have only had pictures of willow 

I am missing them like mad but am so happy that all the pups that have homes already have 5 star homes with 5 star new mummy's and daddy's


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Bolt went to his new home on sunday 

So all treacle's puppies are in threy forever homes 

I miss them like mad

I have had a email from all the owners and all the pups have settled in very well


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm not surprised you miss them like crazy, they are gorgeous puppies but you must be so happy that they are settling in well. The picture of Willow on her new owner is so cute! 
xx


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Have started a thread of pictures of the pups as they grow up in they new homes
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-breeding/59732-pictures-updates-treacles-litter-they-new-homes.html


----------

